# Estate dogs Lancaster Ohio



## Jburt (Jun 9, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has gotten one of their dogs especially from hutch von der Kalten hardt who won universal sieger.. Should definitely have some good pups I would assume. Any input is appreciated


----------

